# Main > News >  Curse of the Lost Memories KS - Arsheesh Commission

## arsheesh

Hey everyone.  I was commissioned by Anthony and Christophe of Griffon Lore Games to create a couple of maps for their company's first publication, Curse of the Lost Memories.  This is the first installment in an adventure path for D&D 5e and Pathfinder.  If one of their stretch goals is met I will be doing several more maps for this module as well.  This looks to be a quality product with an intriguing story-line and I encourage everyone to go check out their Kickstarter Campaign.  There are some early bird specials so if you are thinking of backing it pays to do so early on.

Cheers,
-Arsheesh

----------

